# Home theater improperly connected



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all, I hope you can help me. I have a Mitsubishi projection tv model # ws-55315, lite-on hdd/dvd recorder model lvw-5045a, and a motorola cable box model # dch70 from comcast. The problem is with my dvd recorder. I can change the tv input and go from cable to s-video and it works, but the problem is that it only shows the picture on ch 3. It is supposed to change and record on all other channels but when it leaves channel 3, I get nothing but static. I have it configured as follows: Coaxial cable from the wall to cable box in, coax cable from cable box out to dvd in, coax cable from dvd out to tv in, s-video dvd av out to input 1 on tv, and the red and yellow cables for audio going from dvd av out to tv input 1.

Thanks in advance for any help given.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The system seems to be behaving exactly as it should for how you have it wired. All of the channel changing is done on the cable box. The DVD-R is set correctly to channel 3 because that's the channel the cable box is exporting. It will record whatever channel the cable box is sending. If you send that signal straight to the TV you'd have to tune the TV to channel 3 also.

To do what you want, get a 1-into-2 cable splitter. Put it on the cable as it comes out of the wall. Then send one "Out" cable to the cable box and the other one to the DVD-R. You'll now have to route two feeds to the TV - one each from the box and the DVD-R. You'll switch the TV source to choose which to watch. You can watch one channel (from the cable box) and record a different channel on the recorder.

It gets more complicated if you have pay channels on your cable. With the set up as I described, you'll not be able to record any of these channels.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

I left this configuration as described to be able to use the dvd player. Your suggestion will work if that is what I have to do although I was hoping to be able to record the pay channels also. On my tv, there is an ant a, loop out, and ant b. I have tried several different connections and don't remember them all. In theory, i would think i should be able to us coaxial and run the cable to the cable box to the tv ant a, then loop out to the dvr. Does this sound viable? I believe I tried this already but don't think it worked. I can use any connections available from coaxial, s-video, or av cables. Thanks again for the help


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

To record the pay channels how you have it hooked up is correct. But you'll only be able to watch and record the same channel at any given time.

If you want to watch a (non-pay) channel while you record another one (pay or non-pay) you can use the loop out method: from the wall to ANT-1 on the TV, loop out to the ANT In on the cable box, Out from the cable box to In on the DVD-R, Out from the DVD-R to ANT-2 on the TV. 

Essentially the TV is acting like a splitter.

So why not go the easy way and split the cable as it comes out of the wall? One cable to ANT-1 of the TV, the other to the In on the cable box then out of the box to in on the DVD-R, then out of the DVD-R to ANT-2 of the TV. To watch a regular program (non-pay) just switch the TV to ANT-1 and change the channel. To watch a pay channel or a program you've recorded, switch the TV to ANT-2 and either change the channel on the box (the DVD-R stays on Channel 3) or press play on the DVD.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

There are a couple of reasons. The first is that comcast is starting to shorten their channel line up if you don't have a cable box. Eventually they are gonna reduce it to 27 channels which is basically gonna be just local channels. The second is that this tv is used by the whole family and they don't necessarily like what I want to watch. And I work nights so I miss out on the stuff I want to see. Lastly, trying to keep the channel on the one that needs to be recorded with a house full of people is next to impossible. That's it in a nutshell. 

To make sure I understand, no matter which way I have it hooked up, it is gonna work the same, isn't it. There is no way I can watch a pay channel on one input and record another pay channel on another input. Is this correct?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

ellegon18 said:


> There are a couple of reasons. The first is that comcast is starting to shorten their channel line up if you don't have a cable box. Eventually they are gonna reduce it to 27 channels which is basically gonna be just local channels. The second is that this tv is used by the whole family and they don't necessarily like what I want to watch. And I work nights so I miss out on the stuff I want to see. Lastly, trying to keep the channel on the one that needs to be recorded with a house full of people is next to impossible. That's it in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> To make sure I understand, no matter which way I have it hooked up, it is gonna work the same, isn't it. There is no way I can watch a pay channel on one input and record another pay channel on another input. Is this correct?


I suggest you spring for a new cable box that includes a digital video recorder. Then you can program it to record two (maybe three) shows simultaneously from any of Comcast's channels. Or you can be watching one while recording another. It will cost you a few bucks more per month but its well worth it. I never watch live TV anymore.


----------



## ellegon18 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was expecting that. I used the splitter method like you first suggested. It was the easiest way to go till I get a new box. Thanks so much for all the help, it is greatly appreciated.


----------

